# Game Thread: Bobcats/Pacers 4/15/06



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Bobcats Arena, Saturday the 15th





































Primo Brezec.........Jumaine Jones.............Gerald Wallace.........Brevin Knight..........Raymond Felton





































Scott Pollard..............Peja..............Jermaine O'Neal........Stephen Jackson........Anthony Johnson
_________________________________________________________

Indiana's looking to clinch their Playoff spot tonight in Charlotte. They've got an impressive starting gang, but they've had problems lately. 
Both teams are coming off wins last night: The Bobcats in Atlanta, and the Pacers against the TWolves. Look for Jermaine O'Neal to have a big game, as usual. Also notice Matt Carroll picking up his game this last couple of outings.

It's quite possible the Bobcats make the Pacers wait another game to lock up their post-season spot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Old school enough with the Pacers logo?

Anyway, this looks like it'll be a nice, low-scoring game. Down to the final minutes, perhaps, unless Indy pulls away sometime soon.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

come on bobcats beat these pacers


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

taurus515th said:


> come on bobcats beat these pacers


Yeah, this is doable. Primo's already got a dozen points. Pacers are having a hard time of it. It'd be nice to get two in a row. :banana: 

Laurie


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Anyway, this looks like it'll be a nice, low-scoring game. Down to the final minutes, perhaps, unless Indy pulls away sometime soon.


Jinx. Unreliable Pacers.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

47-35, Bobcats at halftime! Wow, the 'Cats looked tough that second quarter! I'm loving all these different combinations of players we've got going; everybody's getting it done. :clap: 

Laurie


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Bulls fan here rootin for the Bobcats on this game

c'mon pull through in OT guys


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

4 more rebounds and Felton will have his 1st career triple double!


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Great win! felton didn't shoot too great but you can't complain with 16 points, 13 assists, 6 rebounds and a pair of steals


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*92-91--Bobcats win it in OT!! * Wooohoooo!!!

Gotta cheer all over the place for my favorite Bobcat, Matt Carroll!! Who'da thunk he could defend like that?! Fifteen points in the fourth!

And I love his comment after the game: "We may not be going to the Playoffs, but we can still ruin somebody else's day." Love the sheer mean-spiritedness of that :rofl: I thought they taught 'em to be all cheery good sports at Notre Dame? :wink:

And how about Melvin Ely? Talk about a workhorse. He's been big lately; tonight he was a rock.

We'll get to twenty-five wins. It'll happen.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

iverson101 said:


> Great win! felton didn't shoot too great but you can't complain with 16 points, 13 assists, 6 rebounds and a pair of steals


Yeah, that's moving into Kirilenko 5x5 territory. Fantastic. He's the cornerstone for years to come.

Laurie


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How about Voskuhl and Anderson tonight


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> How about Voskuhl and Anderson tonight


Both came up strong :biggrin: Pretty much everybody did. Makes me think there'll be all kinds of good things happen next season.

Laurie


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Yeah, that's moving into Kirilenko 5x5 territory. Fantastic. He's the cornerstone for years to come.
> 
> Laurie


How many blocks did he get?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great game. I actually kind of like Matt Carroll now, even though he torched Indy. I always have liked Raymond Felton. The Bobcats are normally a fun team to watch. Too bad they're never on national TV. Also, how many times did Jake Voskuhl pull the chair on Jermaine O'Neal? 3?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> How many blocks did he get?


Meow :laugh:

That's why I said "_moving into_ Kirilenko" territory, not "_has reached_ Kirilenko territory." Nobody matches AK's stat sheet at this point.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

This is what I like to see!


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> This is what I like to see!


*25 wins! We can get there!*


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I hope so.


----------

